# Mcmuffin's space wolves, Mk II



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, after my fist attaempt at a plog, which didnt last, i am going to keep this one going. if you want to see my other projects just search my username in the plog section and you should find it. i have taken to sculpting fur, and i am becoming ok at it, but i still find it a challenge. i recently bought my wolf guard termies, and i have created Arjac and my Wolf lord, and i have also done quite a bit of painting( for me that is!) 
so here is Arjac. 








i built the shield from 2 layers of plasticard, 1 thin and 1 thick. For this model, i tried my best to go by the art in the space wolves book. the hammer is just 2 rhino door pieces, stuck together and cut to size. i then simply glued 2 rectangles of plasticard on the end. 









here is his shield. i am pretty happy with how the fur turned out on this.

My wolf lord, Gunnar Redmoon
i tried my best to make this model unique, so i cut the left arm and put it in an open position, suggesting he is about to leap into battle. again, i am happy with the fur result here, although i still have some way to go before i will be doing it professionally :biggrin:








i still have to sculpt some fur onto the paw, but i need to wait until it dries
here is a side view of the fur









now, my rune priest. he is about 80% finished, and i think he is the best bit of painting that i have done. about 10 hours of work so far, plus 2 hours of modelling on him.








here is the cloak, which i tried to make a dark re, so as it really contrasts the grey armour 








and here is the energy field on the axe. cheers to wraithlord for the tutorial on the power field technique k:









and my grey hunter squad leader, 90% finished









grey hunter with mark of the wulfen









my wolf scout









and finally my wolf priest, who i painted a dark grey rather than the generic black colour, of course he is not finished yet, still a few hours of work to do on him

















so feel free to comment on it, C&C always appreciated, tell me if you think i should do something differently


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love these models, mcmuffin. I'm blatantly going to rob your ideas for the WL and WP. Well done.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks a bunch Khorne, i should have some more pics up of the grey hunters and the wolf priest in a day or two, so i will show some more pics within a few days. i really want to make sure my wolf lord has the best possible work on him (to my standards, obviously). i want to get some icicles for the base on the lord, do you know any places where i might get them? thanks again.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the models, I would say for the sculpting, it looks a little flat if you know what I mean, when you look at GW's models the fur seems to come off the model, take Canis Wolfborn:










If you look at the wolf you can see that the fur is coming off of it. Now, I don't do much sculpting, but I would personally aim for that!

Well done on attempting it, and getting it to look pretty good.

I also like the models a lot, +Rep


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

every model i do, i am going to try and sculpt some more fur, so hopefully i will get better at it. i dont like using greenstuff, i find it is a difficult putty to use, does anyone know a different one? i am using the How to sculpt... tutorials which dave thomas sent me after games day 2009, they were up on the wall, and they seem to use a grey putty.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

mcmuffin said:


> every model i do, i am going to try and sculpt some more fur, so hopefully i will get better at it. i dont like using greenstuff, i find it is a difficult putty to use, does anyone know a different one? i am using the How to sculpt... tutorials which dave thomas sent me after games day 2009, they were up on the wall, and they seem to use a grey putty.


Milliput is grey I think. You are doing some good work already! Just keep at it!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

sorry for the double post, but guess what... update time. i was working this week, so i didnt get a huge amount done, but i figure i would throw up what i did do ( not vomit uke i took the paw off the lord, as i want to sculpt the fur on it and do it in stages, so i might not have pics of him until the weekend, but i have made some progress on my grey hunters, i painted up my standard, the picture on it is finished, but the rest needs a wash of ogryn flesh. 
here is my squad, 99% done








i liked the way these turned out, especially the squad leader
here he is









next up, i painted my squad leader for my other Grey hunters he is finished, but i will be going to get some basing snow this weekend, so i will get all of my finished ones based. 
Squad leader #2








i tried out a different metallic technique on his power sword, mixing blues with chainmail to give a metallic blue, and i must say, i will be using this effect on my other power weapons in the army, as i am very happy with the result.








now, i have some pics of my wolf guard, so here they are, my termie first, to go with my anti-infantry long fangs. the assault cannon is sooo sexy that it would be a sin not to use it, so here it is







i also trimmed his mohawk, as i dont want too many duplicate heads in the army, and i love that one.

next up, my PA wolf guard. all with power fists and combi-weapons,







this pic is not great, as i think the re-used legs with colour on them confused my poor retarded camera. i posedhim so that he looks like the sternguard model with the bolter and power fist shown here









this guy is throwing his hand up at the enemy saying "god damn you"







(notice i have used this headon the termie
and the basecoated one









as always, C& C welcome, i should have some more substantial progress by sunday evening. thanks to all those who have commented so far and repped.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

no replies?  anyway, i bought my snow today, so i have to find my PVA glue and start basing. i will have pics up tomorrow evening of the completed models.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I like the grey hunter squad. Your freehand really gives it some character, and the fact that you paint the eyes really pushes the standard. The wolf guard terminator is just sexy (Ass.can ftw) 
the other GH squads leader, I don't like the blue power sword cause it feels so neutral to the colour of the armour, and would personally go for another colour, but that is up to your personal opinion of course!

Kudos for a rune priest named Ingmar, my name is Ingvar, go figure ^^
Looking forward to see more of the army painted


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

righty ho- here are my updates. i got 1 grey hunter completely done, all i have left to do with him is paint the sand on his base white and add some snow. i am happy with my work on him, and he didnt take me too long

















next up are my basecoated grey hunters, nothing special here









and my wolf guard with a power fist and combi-melta, i have chosen to add yellow to the power fists of my wolf guard, but i would like some opinions on it
well here he is, his power armour is fully finished, so i just have to paint the detail on him, like the gold, and i have to paint his helmet.

















now, for some terminators, first off, my lone wolf, who i included in my army for modelling purposes more so than gaming, but i equipped him to be able to take out anything short of a titan, combi melta and chainfist, and he is as survivable as hell. i used a marauder horseman head on him, so tell me if you like it









i have also finished sculpting the fur on my wolf lord, so i will put a pic of him up tomorrow, and with the advice from marneus, i have tried to make the fur stand out. here is my Rune/ Wolf priest (not sure yet as to how to paint him up) in terminator armour. i might cut off the crozius in place of the frost axe from the terminator sprue and use him as a rune priest.

















and finally, my terminator with the cyclone missile launcher, basecoated, so i will be working on him tomorrow evening and every evening until he is finished









ooh, wait here is a picture of one of the snow bases 









and following Tossidins advice, i changed the colour of the blade on the grey hunter to red, and i think that it looks better









as always, please comment and give some advice, tell me what you think.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good man! (you are posting more pics than me buuhuu)

The grey hunter is looking good. I don't know if you should tidy him up, or if you go for a "rugged" look. I would at least advice giving him some blacklines, especially on his shoulderpad, to make it pop out more. I see you have done this to other models, and "I" think it looks much better 
The fur is looking good by the way.

The yellow powerfist (tip: use many thin layers to make it smooth), I would maybe make the fingers bluegrey, and the rest you have yellow. I think blue fingers will make it fee more as a "part of the model" and give good synergy. I may be mistaken of course, but you can consider it at the least. (I can provide you woth a picture of it if you want, but won't intrude your log!)

The lone wolf is looking good, though I need to beg you to remove the mould lines on the combimelta! They really detracts from a models look, and will ruin any paintjob. 
I like the use of a marauder head, as it really gives him some character!

I like the wolf/rune priest in TDA, though I do not really know if I like the way you sculpted the fur. It sits well, but I may be inclined to say the fur is to long, and maybe cutting it down to shorter strands of hair would be better, though this is highly up to your own opinion and what you are happy with! Good job anyways, looking forward to see more paint on him :grin:

Last but not least, I really like the red sword. It fits much better on the model (my opinion of course), and it is well executed. It also contrasts wery well with the gold.

Good job man. I hope my (constructive) critizism and comments are of any help. If you have any questions, be sure to ask!
Keep 'em coming


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i actually forgot to blackline my Grey hunter, i was planning to, and the camera really shows up the small mistakes, like the mold lines, so i will be trimming them off. on the termie priest, it is hard to see, but the fur is done in 3 parts, and they are not too long. i like the ways it turned out TBH, but i really appreciate your feedback. i need to touch up the shoulder pads, on the grey hunter, and i think i will paint the fingers of the power fist grey, just so as not to make it too flashy. and the red sword, i really like the look of it on the model. thanks for the comments


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

okay everyone, the distraction of my alternate reality (my life) has deterred me from my 40k for the last week or so, but no longer, i will have some photos up later on this evening of my latest stuff, although i havent gotten that much done. i have my cyclone terminator almost completed and i am very happy with him, the best highlighting i have done on armour ( i am shit at highlighting armour). i also finished one of my wolf guard with a power fist. so he will be going up. and to top it off, i finished the fur on my wolf lord, so i am working on the base for the moment. i should have pictures in a few hours, so stay tuned.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

looking forward to seeing more of your work, sir! :grin:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

alrighty then, after 3 hours of photobucket, they are uploaded. first is the work i have done on my wolf lord, not much, but some fur and some nid bits from the the battle of macragge set, chopped up and scattered on his base, as if he just cut them to pieces with his claws. the patch of green on the back of the base is going to be a bit of ice, but i ran out of GS to smooth it with, so it is on hiatus
anyway here it is
















relatively happy with him so far, just some more work needed on the base

next up ta-da! my finished wolf guard in power armour, my gaaawwwd!! the yellow took a lot of coats, but i remedied that in my next model, but we'll come to that later. i went for the black head on him, just to stand out a little bit from any other models in the squad.








the gold came out a little too bright, but it still looks good. i found that the yellow fist breaks up the grey colour nicely

















now, my terminator, who i am very proud of, i think he is probably the best painted model in my army, because i took my time on the highlighting, which i suck at. for the yellow on his storm bolter, i started with a tallarn flesh basecoat, followed by vomit brown, then covered with 2 thin layers of bubonic brown and highlighted with bleached bone. i really took my time on this model, which still has about an hour or 2 worth of work to be done, but i hope my slow and patient progress shows.

















this will probably be my last update for a while, i am going away for 3 weeks on sunday, so i wont have any progress until the middle of july. i appreciate any comments and advice on my puppies


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> now, my terminator, who i am very proud of, i think he is probably the best painted model in my army, because i took my time on the highlighting, which i suck at. for the yellow on his storm bolter, i started with a tallarn flesh basecoat, followed by vomit brown, then covered with 2 thin layers of bubonic brown and highlighted with bleached bone. i really took my time on this model, which still has about an hour or 2 worth of work to be done, but i hope my slow and patient progress shows.


You have good reason to be proud man, that is a wery well painted model that really shows your progress! :so_happy:
As you say you have some more work on him, I guess you will paint the fur thingy under his storm bolter and the soft armour?

Have a nice vacation or whereever you are going, I look forward to see more work from you finished
(Now to get to my own work and don't just look at others..... )


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

These are looking Great! compliments for your painting skills


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

okay guys, one small update, which will be my last for a while, but here is my totally finished 100 % done terminator, fully based

























so, he took me a while, but it was totally worth it, now i have to keep up the standard throughout my army.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya. You have some really nice looking models there mate . 

Just a few tips, When you highlight your armour try and get the lines as thin as possible you can acheive this by using the edge of your brush rather than the tip. Make sure you wipe off as much paint as possible before you do this. 

If you do another lighter highlight on top of that one just on the corners where the light will bounce your models will really pop. 

Hope this helps


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, thanks for the advice, i will remember that in future. it looks as if there will be another update when i get the final highlight that LTP suggested on the model, so that will be up tomorrow evening. 

edit: i dont like double posting, so i decided to put my picture of my finished and fully highlighted termie in this one, please let me know if there are any more things that need to be done on him:









unfortunately, this will be my final work for a few weeks, but i will be getting back at it as soon as i am back


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

my finished and fully highlighted termie , please let me know if there are any more things that need to be done on him:









unfortunately, this will be my final work for a few weeks, but i will be getting back at it as soon as i am back


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome  the highlights really make it stand out now. In the future just remember what i said about making them a bit thinner. 

I think you deserve some rep  I look forward to seeing more when you get back


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

alright guys, i just got back today, so i will be posting some updates by the end of the week hopefully. i missed my puppies dearly, but i have plenty of work to do on them. stay tuned


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Tah Dah, all hail threadomancer, but i have a good reason to resurrect this thread, updates!!! so i have my all but finished wolf lord and 2 long fangs to show off:

Wolf lord

























and the long fangs:
this guy is finished









and the half done one









my progress has been slow and erratic of late, so i cant promise regular updates. please comment and criticise


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey man, good to see you are back! 

I like the wolf lord, especially the splattered genestealers (though there are no blood on his weapons? )
There is only one thing buggering me, and that is the orange highlight on the red. The red has a so deep and good shade, and suddenly it turns completely orange! I suggest you use a light shade of red (maybe mixed with bleached bone or a little orange) to highlight, and not a so stark colour, though i may be personal preferances of course :grin:

Anyway, I like your work, heres hoping you will be painting more, and dont end up like me, painting 3 models and speedpainting the rest for them to be legal in a tournament >.>


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

your wolves look amazing, can't wait to see more of your work


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

yay for updates. ok, having been busy with study and side projects, i finally got some good work done on my space wolves, but i am put to shame by the million page logs by some of the faster workers on the site. nonetheless, i shall be steadily working on my wolves until they are finished ( or my beloved necrons get an update :wink 
As a round up, i will tell you what i have left to paint
Arjac Rockfist
7 grey Hunters
3wolf scouts
5 PA wolf guard
a lone wolf
a wolf priest
2 rune priests 
Drop pod
8 long fangs

And left to purchase in the next few weeks ( or months)
2x Razorback/ rhino
15 blood claws
Land Raider Crusader ( not for a while)
5 wolf claw armed terminators

So here is my current stuff
A refurbished predator from my pre-having-a-clue stage of 40k , this is my project for the next few days. As you can see, i basically have the few datails left to do as well as the crewman.








the shields from the wolf pack frame were an idea that i think i will continue on all of my tanks, but maybe not the transports. i used yellow as a contrast just to add some vibrancy and colour, and i am very happy with it.








now i am not as happy with the battle damage, but it worked out all right
here is a rear view, with some wolf totems added for character.

next up are my wolf scouts. i really wanted to achieve a feral look to them, as if they are in the thick of the battle. the ginger hair was quite enjoyable to paint for a change, and i really like the marauder heads.








i took a lot of care with poses in this squad, trying to capture them in fluid poses









and the three unstarted scouts, should be up and running by next week.









now, a grey hunter i finished. i am trying to work on my freehand, so any tips are appreciated









last of all, a rune priest that i built from my bitz box and nothing more.









so, that's it for now, i will try to keep updates fairly regular, but i cant guarantee anything. hope you all enjoy, and any advice you can give me is much appreciated. with my drop pod i am going to try out a different method of chipping on the armour, so i will be asking for tips stage by stage.
happy viewing-


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Gotta Say I like this stuff. Base suits that wolf lord with lightning claws quite well.

Chaosftw


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm liking a lot of your ideas and the finished paint jobs are fantastic. keep it up

+rep

Rev


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

all right, so i got a fair bit of painting done today, so i figured i would show you a wip army shot. this is not my full army, but this is the stuff that has paint on it so far








next up, a grey hunter i got done today. i tried out some different techniques on him, but i am not sure if i got them right. i tried to pose him so that he looks like he is about to swing the flamer around and torch some nasties








and now my banner bearer, who still has a little detail left on him to paint. overall, i am happy with him. i made him a bit more ornate to show that he is honoured with carrying the wolf standard
















and finally the shot of the grey hunter squad 








i got my drop pod basecoated today, and so i may get it done by the week end. as always, please feel free to comment.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

alrighty then, in between study and projects and stuff, i have been paintinng Arjac Rockfist. i am pretty happy with him so far, but i still have a lot of work to do this was also my first real attempt at intricate freehand work, so bear with me. i am fine with how the stars turned out, and the wolf is ok, but i will be aiming for better next time. the skull and tabard seemed to turn out well, but i am not sure about the crux terminatus. anyway, enough talk, here he is

























i should have some more updates relatively soon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The freehand on the shoulder is fantastic, but I'm not too keen on the hammer head. A bit too big and plain. Are you gonna spruce it up a bit?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The freehand on the shoulder is fantastic, but I'm not too keen on the hammer head. A bit too big and plain. Are you gonna spruce it up a bit?


yes, i am going to do some freehand work on it, red and blue celtic patterns


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Not bad, nice green stuff.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, its been a while, with my exams this year, i haven't had much time, but i am finished now :laugh: whoopeee! Now, next week i am going to be on a major painting orgy, but here is what i have so far. 

I am almost finished my Rhino/Razorback, and i have left the top hatch unglued so i can switch out my models between razor and rhino. I have decided that i want to give my rhinos some more severe battle damage and quite a weathered look. I also gave a go at some freehand writing, which turned out like shite, but i can only get better and i'm not arsed going over it again. I am almost finished with it, just some details to be done like the lights and emblems on the front. 


























I will have more at the weekend or on monday, and i am going to try and get a hold of my cousin's awesome camera and get some good pictures. Please leave some feedback, because its been a while since i painted and i could use some anti-rusting advice


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't see any of your pics mate.. I'd like to.. Sons of Russ intrigue me.


FFX


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

thats odd, can anyone else see them, because i can? 
here is a link to my  Photobucket album. try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I took some photos of my long fangs units, and my test scheme to repaint my world eaters. I have started taking photos outside, and they turn out much better i think. I am happy with the nice uniform look of the missile/lascannon long fangs, and they didn't take my usual million hours to do. Take a look at them









Now, here is my half completed other unit of long fangs, which i am again happy with. I tried to get a nice glow effect on the plasma coils, and i don't know if i have pulled it off, so could you give me some feedback on that?

















Finally, something not SW related, this is my test scheme for my world eaters, on my Skull Champ, and i think that it looks pretty ok. It started with 1:1 scab & mechrite red, then a wash of Devlan mud, then 1:1 scab and blood red, followed by blood red, then blazing orange and an edge highlight of dwarf flesh and a spot of bleached bone on the corners, tied down with a wash of baal red
















I am fairly pleased with what i have so far, and i would really love some C&C.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

As others have said, really nice work on the freehand, the Rhino looks good too, +rep for some good work.k:


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

good work on the free hand dude. glad to see you experimenting with green stuff to, too many people get scared off by it +rep


----------

